# Electric Start 3500 Watt Generator



## Tabby (Sep 4, 2016)

Excellent condition, Energy Storm 3500 watt with electric Start. Have brand new $50.00 battery. Runs excellent, has about 25 hours on it. Just changed the oil and tuned it up. 
I am firm on $250.00 cash


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Tabby (Sep 4, 2016)

SOLD


----------

